# Naruto VS Aang VS Percy Jackson



## The Adept (Apr 14, 2011)

Sage-Mode Naruto, Avatar-State Aang, and EOS Percy 

They all fight in these forms, Naruto cannot excess the Kyuubi

They're all bloodlusted, speed not equalized, and fighting where Aang fought Ozai


Naruto probably has the speed advantage and 1-hit KO rasenshuriken

Aang has the flight advantage and spammable earthquakes/tsunamis/etc

Percy has the durability and destructive capability advantage

Who wins?


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know what Percy Jackson is capable of, but Naruto blitzes Aang.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow. End of series Percy has achelies curse, mountain durability+, able to fight evenly with Titans, and hold the sky up. He's faster than all of the people here, and can pretty much rip all there heads off without a problem. Also, we can't say end of series because the series is still going on. You mean the end of the Percy Jackson saga. Were currently in the heroes of Olympus. Probably better to use Jason in this fight from the lost hero


----------



## Devil Kings (Apr 14, 2011)

Percy Jackson right now can rape the HST without trying.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Percy Jackson right now can rape the HST without trying.



Pretty much this


----------



## The Adept (Apr 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Wow. End of series Percy has achelies curse, mountain durability+, able to fight evenly with Titans, and hold the sky up. He's faster than all of the people here, and can pretty much rip all there heads off without a problem. Also, we can't say end of series because the series is still going on. You mean the end of the Percy Jackson saga. Were currently in the heroes of Olympus. Probably better to use Jason in this fight from the lost hero



I dont know, the way he doesn't have many speed feats besides fighting gods/titans. Yes, I meant the Percy Jackson and the Olympians series, Percy wasn't present in The Heroes of Olympus. I can't wait untill the next book comes out!!! Anyways, I can't remember any of Jason's feats so I didn't include him.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 14, 2011)

I dunno about Percy. What are his speed feats?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

The Adept said:


> I dont know, the way he doesn't have many speed feats besides fighting gods/titans. Yes, I meant the Percy Jackson and the Olympians series, Percy wasn't present in The Heroes of Olympus. I can't wait untill the next book comes out!!! Anyways, I can't remember any of Jason's feats so I didn't include him.



Fair enough, but speed isn't really gonna be an Issue given what he's done. They can try to kill him but won't, he has some invincibility per achelies curse, and the speed feats he has need to be calcled. So I'd say.. It won't matter. I'd put money he's at least faster than aang, and even if naruro may be faster, he doesn't have what it takes to put him down. God forbid there near water


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 14, 2011)

Naruto wins through Smoke Bomb+Rasenshuriken. GG Percy and Aang. Percy doesn't have too many speed feats, and Naruto is probably the fastest here.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Naruto wins through Smoke Bomb+Rasenshuriken. GG Percy and Aang. Percy doesn't have too many speed feats, and Naruto is probably the fastest here.



Lol Wut. Have you read the Percy Jackson series? Naruro can't kill, much less hurt a demigod. One who has achelies curse, and has mountain+ durability and destructive capacity


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 14, 2011)

Rasenshuriken hits on a multi-cellular level, so I'm pretty sure it would hit Percy's weak spot. Also, Rasenshuriken has cut through a mountain range in the span of a second, so it doesn't matter what durability Percy has, he'll still get sliced to pieces. Plus, being a demigod seems to make people superhuman at best.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 14, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Rasenshuriken hits on a multi-cellular level, so I'm pretty sure it would hit Percy's weak spot. Also, Rasenshuriken has cut through a mountain range in the span of a second, so it doesn't matter what durability Percy has, he'll still get sliced to pieces. Plus, being a demigod seems to make people superhuman at best.



Scan of this mountain busting capability that FRS suddenly has.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Apr 15, 2011)

> Rasenshuriken hits on a *multi-cellular level,* so I'm pretty sure it would hit Percy's weak spot.



LOL!!!! you mean it strikes on a cellular lvl? it really doesnt matter because percy jackson can only be harmed in 1 spot, and has regeneration.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Rasenshuriken hits on a multi-cellular level, so I'm pretty sure it would hit Percy's weak spot. Also, Rasenshuriken has cut through a mountain range in the span of a second, so it doesn't matter what durability Percy has, he'll still get sliced to pieces. Plus, being a demigod seems to make people superhuman at best.



.......  when has rasenshuriken been hitting on a
Multicelluar level, and when has it had mountain busting powers? Also, wtf? He's a demigod to Greek gods, and has achelies curse. He's not begging cut to pieces. If anything an attack like that will rebound on Naruto.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> .......  when has rasenshuriken been hitting on a
> Multicelluar level, and when has it had mountain busting powers? Also, wtf? He's a demigod to Greek gods, and has achelies curse. He's not begging cut to pieces. If anything an attack like that will rebound on Naruto.



Scan of Rasenshuriken's power:
earth close up on him by Tigerhawk

Scan of Rasenshuriken attacking at a cellular level:
earth close up on him by Tigerhawk

Completely disintegrates a human body:
earth close up on him by Tigerhawk

Rasenshuriken will definitely hit Percy's weak spot.


----------



## Devil Kings (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys need to stop this rape. Percy has the power to turn the water in the humans body into any weapons he wants.

For speed, i believe he's faster than lighting.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Scan of Rasenshuriken's power:
> earth close up on him by Tigerhawk
> 
> Scan of Rasenshuriken attacking at a cellular level:
> ...



1- he did that off panel, and he used more than one Frs used.

2- that's cellular, not multi-cellular; difference 

3- it's been proven, that those aren't real bodies; those are mechanical creations. Proven when Naruto wrecked the first one who went after tsunade. 

4- that doesn't mean it can hit Percy's weak point, and that's not mountain busting either. Plus, your forgetting achelies curse, which you know; makes him IMMUNE to any and all damage except to his specific weak point. Which means the attack will literally bounce off him. Percy charged an army of undead raised by hades, wiped them out and had hades on the ground, sword at his neck. He fought hyperion equally, and fought Kronos, ares and another Titan i can't recall. He survived holding up the sky, you know that thing that looms above us? He held it up. He freaking hurt the god of war ares in the first book and fodderized a minoutar twice! He survived blowing up a mountain, a real mountain at that: and is not just a demigod; but the son of posideon, who is deemed the strongest of the 3 brothers. 

In short Naruto isn't touching Percy motherfucking Jackson


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> You guys need to stop this rape. Percy has the power to turn the water in the humans body into any weapons he wants.
> 
> For speed, i believe he's faster than lighting.



Forgot about the lightning timing.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

When did Percy lightning time? It's been so long, I honestly forgot. Anyway, 

1-Prove it. There's more proof when he used it on Pain, in which it crossed the Konoha crater and when it exploded, took up a decent amount of it, making it at least hill level.

2-What's the difference? Rasenshuriken attacks nearly every cell on the human body, which is more than enough to kill Percy with his weak spot and all.

3-Did you read the manga? The Pain bodies are corpses, not machines.

4-The Rasenshuriken expands, so Naruto can just use the smoke bomb and throw the Rasenshuriken straight into Percy's back.

5- Percy can still be killed by regular mortal weapons such as your kitchen knife as long as it hits the weak spot. That's explicitly said by Chiron when he warned Percy when he gave him the celestial bronze sword. 

All those feats you listed are just strength feats, not durability feats. The moment Naruto sets up a smokescreen, Percy dies.

In short, read Naruto before posting. I've read the Percy Jackson books, and he really doesn't seem too impressive except in strength. Finally, Percy only survived the mountain-busting explosion because he was in water, which amps up his powers considerably.


----------



## Devil Kings (Apr 15, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Forgot about the lightning timing.



It's been a while for me, and it's a surprise that i remember those feats.

Also if you're into novels, you should try "I Am Number Four". Just started reading it, and it's pretty good.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 15, 2011)

I really don't know much about Percy, but I would imagine he gets broken since he is fighting Gods and stuff. Would Percy Jackson be able to give Kratos a fight or possibly beat him? If so then he rapes in a massive way.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

Really, the people in Percy Jackson don't seem too impressive. They don't seem too fast, maxing out at MAYBE supersonic. Hypersonic characters can probably easily beat them if they had the power to bust an island or restrain a god.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

He's able to fight kratos and give him a run for his money. Plus being son of posideon kinda helps. It would be different if it was another god, like hermes or something. Also, to doughnut.  

1-FRS wasn't able to explode, or seen to be exploding until the fear against pain. Until that point we can only assume it's when he throws it. And the explosion is after effect, and isn't hill level. Your powerscailing way to high. That's probably multi-city block or a tad higher, at best. Also, why do you ignore the fact achelies curse makes him immune? Just because Frs hits at a cellular level doesn't mean it can ignore achelies curse. Furthermore, are you sure your just not really reading the book? He made a mountain explode yes, but he survived it. Your thinking of when he fought cerebus and fell from that high area. The mountain he was within, and survived. Your completely downplaying Percy Jackson. Also, Percy has better senses, and he has at the very least lightning timed reactions. He fought Thaila, and she's the daughter of Zeus. Next, he survived fighting Kronos multiple times.

And on the bodies of pein, there reconstructed corpses, with no organs. Pein pretty much made them from bodies of the dead. So accepting them as real bodies is not accepted, as it was literally shown they weren't real. 

You say read Naruto? As much as it pains me I do, and not once has Naruto been able to do half the mountain damage output outside nine tails form. Even then, it's not enough. Percy with achelies curse, overall better senses (the curse gives him automatic reflexes), and everything he's shown, he outclases Naruto, and the hst. Stop arguing, your fighting a loosing battle. You only say they aren't impressive cause you can't see them. That's like saying Naruto can beat negi Springfield cause he has smokebombs and shit. It's silly. Per what Percy has shown vs what Naruto has shown Naruto is simply outclassed.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I really don't know much about Percy, but I would imagine he gets broken since he is fighting Gods and stuff. Would Percy Jackson be able to give Kratos a fight or possibly beat him? If so then he rapes in a massive way.



Not only that he fought kratos multiple times and lived, (he survived a casual strike from him, and actually parried it. The bridge they were on cracked under there clash) he defeated two other titans to my knowledge, and hurt ares, god of war. Hurting ares was in the first book no less.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

Dude, quit saying that Achilles curse will magically reflect Rasenshuriken. Really, all Naruto needs to do is throw down a smoke bomb and aim Rasenshuriken at Percy's back. 

Did you even see how the Rasenshuriken works? It EXPANDS, letting it cut more. Also, why can't Rasenshuriken cut Percy? It sliced through mountains with ease. Go reread Naruto's final fight with Deva Path. After he missed with Rasenshuriken, it casually cut through a mountain. 

The Pain bodies are CORPSES. As in, dead bodies with human cells. They still bleed and all that. 

On mountain explosion-I think you're referring to the time when he blew up Mt. Helens. Yeah, he was in water that time. 

Percy can't dodge Rasenshuriken. It crossed a mountain range in a second during Naruto's final fight with Deva Path. Percy might have the reactions, but he doesn't have the speed. 

Here's how it goes:

Naruto throws down smoke bomb and aims the Rasenshuriken at Percy's back. Percy gets hit and dies. GG

Even if he dodges, he'll be hit by the expanding effect of Rasenshuriken.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 15, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Not only that he fought kratos multiple times and lived, (he survived a casual strike from him, and actually parried it. The bridge they were on cracked under there clash) he defeated two other titans to my knowledge, and hurt ares, god of war. Hurting ares was in the first book no less.



I meant Kratos form the God of War games.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 15, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Scan of Rasenshuriken's power:
> break through them.
> 
> Scan of Rasenshuriken attacking at a cellular level:
> ...



That was not mountain busting power. If actually scale that, its city block level at best.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 15, 2011)

What the hell does "multi-cellular" even mean? That it can hit more than one cell? Thats what regular cellular damage consists of.



roguezan said:


> That was not mountain busting power. If actually scale that, its city block level at best.



Actually scailing it with CT crater makes it easily multiblock level.

Not that it matters since percy rips Naruto's and Aangs heads off.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 15, 2011)

Multi cellular level. Oh god that's a quote for the ages.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

I've already got one quote from this tread


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 15, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Multi cellular level. Oh god that's a quote for the ages.



Another variation on the famous sub sand theory?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 15, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> What the hell does "multi-cellular" even mean? That it can hit more than one cell? Thats what regular cellular damage consists of.



Well to be fair, the attack hits and destroys every Cell in the body and then disintegrates them.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 15, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well to be fair, the attack hits and destroys every Cell in the body and then disintegrates them.



An attack that works on the cellular level could the exact same thing. There is no such thing as "multi cellular."


----------



## Amari (Apr 15, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> *Rasenshuriken hits on a multi-cellular level,* so I'm pretty sure it would hit Percy's weak spot. Also, *Rasenshuriken has cut through a mountain range in the span of a second,* so it doesn't matter what durability Percy has, he'll still get sliced to pieces. Plus, being a demigod seems to make people superhuman at best.


Bolded: Yeah. No. I would LOVE to see some proof of this ever occuring.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 15, 2011)

roguezan said:


> An attack that works on the cellular level could the exact same thing. There is no such thing as "multi cellular."



Well it depends, I mean Rasenshuriken attacks all of the Cells of the body, on the other hand another tech probably could only hit the Cells on the surface of the person's skin (Kinda like what seems to happen when Naruto goes K4 and up)



Amari360 said:


> Bolded: Yeah. No. I would LOVE to see some proof of this ever occuring.


I think he's talking about Rasenshuriken cutting up those mountain size plants when he finished training.


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 15, 2011)

lol at FRS being mountain busting power :rofl

Percy wins this.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

Really, what can Percy do to stop a smoke bomb and a Rasenshuriken to the back? Nobody has answered that yet. The Achilles Curse doesn't make you faster, only stronger, as it doesn't have any speed feats, so nothing is stopping him from throwing a smoke bomb.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Really, what can Percy do to stop a smoke bomb and a Rasenshuriken to the back? Nobody has answered that yet. The Achilles Curse doesn't make you faster, only stronger, as it doesn't have any speed feats, so nothing is stopping him from throwing a smoke bomb.



The mere fact that it makes him invulnerable so long as it doesn't hit a specific part of his body doesn't mean anything to you does it.


----------



## Amari (Apr 15, 2011)

> I think he's talking about Rasenshuriken cutting up those mountain size plants when he finished training.


Ha. No. Unless he can prove to me that those where mountain sized plants, then the FRS is not a mountain busting attack.

BUT DA FRS IZ DA STONGETS ATTAK DAT MACKES NARUOT INVINCIBIBLE DURR HURR!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, he isn't convincing anyone that the FRS is a mountain busting attack.

I would love to see some scans.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

Dude, I specifically said Rasenshuriken to the back, where Percy's weak spot js. The RS will explode in a dome on contact and THAT will definitely hit his weak spot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Dude, I specifically said Rasenshuriken to the back, where Percy's weak spot js. The RS will explode in a dome on contact and THAT will definitely hit his weak spot.



Why would Naruto even know his weakness is the small of his back. he doesn't have knowledge on Percy.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 15, 2011)

Fine. Rasenshuriken will end Percy either way, as it explodes in a dome on contact. That dome has a large AOE and will definitely hit Percy's weak spot.


----------



## The Adept (Apr 15, 2011)

Someone should make Percy a page on the OBD


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2011)

> Avatar-State Aang


Naruto is a non factor.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 16, 2011)

Wtf Percy is Slow! 

The kid fought with the titan of "Light" Hyperion and beat him. Blocked a" ray of light with his sword" how the fuck is he slow.


----------



## Wutani (Apr 16, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Fine. Rasenshuriken will end Percy either way, as it explodes in a dome on contact. That dome has a large AOE and will definitely hit Percy's weak spot.



Thats some good old fashioned wank.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 16, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Wtf Percy is Slow!
> 
> The kid fought with the titan of "Light" Hyperion and beat him. Blocked a" ray of light with his sword" how the fuck is he slow.



So what should we put his speed at, in the massively hypersonic range?


----------



## Wutani (Apr 16, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> So what should we put his speed at, in the massively hypersonic range?



If you take that at face value and that Percy truly did block a ray of light then he would be relativistic.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 16, 2011)

Wutani said:


> If you take that at face value and that Percy truly did block a ray of light then he would be relativistic.



True, but he was on the ocean at the time. Even then, he did the same while on land, so he does have consistency. I wouldn't take it at face value though, I'd say massively hypersonic with possible relativistic speeds. It's debatable however


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 16, 2011)

How many times do I have to say this. Rasenshuriken attacks EVERY CELL IN THE HUMAN BODY. That includes Percy's weak point. Look at what RS did to Human Path and tell me that doesn't hit his weak point.

Also, all those speed feats listed aren't speed feats, but reaction feats. Even if Percy could see RS coming, it wouldn't do anything. He is only superhuman speed at best, and RS is supersonic. RS will hit Percy and he'll die.

Plus all of you who say RS won't kill Percy, tell me why. RS hits Percy's weak spot. Prove it doesn't.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2011)

Just because it can create attacks small enough to pierce individual cells doesn't mean it will pierce absolutely every cell when attacking from only one direction.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 16, 2011)

@Endless Mike RS doesn't from just one direction. RS explodes in a dome and attacks from all directions. That's why it was able to completely wipe out Human Realm.


----------



## Amari (Apr 16, 2011)

Dude, Percy stomps this.

Besides, EM is absolutely correct.

There is no proof from the Manga which suggests that the FRS can pierce through every single cell within one's body.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Just because it can create attacks small enough to pierce individual cells doesn't mean it will pierce absolutely every cell when attacking from only one direction.



Actually if we go by how Tsunade explains the attack that's exactly what happens. Plus even if it wasn't the explosion from the attack would make sure it would hit his weak point anyway


----------



## Amari (Apr 16, 2011)

Show me a Scan of how Tsunade's explanation corresponds with Chocolate Donut's claim.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 16, 2011)

Check the 2nd or 1st page for scans of Rasenshuriken's power.


----------



## Amari (Apr 16, 2011)

Provide me the fucking Scans you idiot.

_You_ made the claim. _You_ have to prove it.

And when I said prove it, I meant provide me the Scans. Now.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 16, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Show me a Scan of how Tsunade's explanation corresponds with Chocolate Donut's claim.





Chocolate Donut said:


> Check the 2nd or 1st page for scans of Rasenshuriken's power.





Amari360 said:


> Provide me the fucking Scans you idiot.
> 
> _You_ made the claim. _You_ have to prove it.
> 
> And when I said prove it, I meant provide me the Scans. Now.



Lazy sons a... HERE:

"This guy... Every one of his chakra tubes connecting to the Cells of his body have been severed" and remember thats Kakuzu on that morgue table so this was Rasenshuriken when it wasn't complete.

Oh and FYI This was from THREE PAGES AGO


----------



## Amari (Apr 16, 2011)

*Sigh*

You can't seem to fully grasp the difference between severing the chakra tubes and destroying every single cell in one's body.

The Chakra Pathway System (or the chakra tubes as Tsunade explained) are supplied with every single cell within one's body.

As we all know, there are more than 100 trillion cells within a human body.

If a part of the Chakra Pathway System is blocked, the user can't release chakra.

If a part of the Chakra Pathway System is severed, then the chances of the user itself cannot perform any form of Ninjutsu or Genjutsu.

When Tsunade explained to Kakashi-sama that the chakra tubes were severed, she was referring to the Chakra Pathway System itself, and the results which can occur if the Chakra Pathway System was to be damaged.

She never explained that every single cell within Kakuzu's body was destroyed, nor did she explained that if the entire Chakra Pathway System was severed, then all of the cells were destroyed.

In conclusion, there is no proof which suggests that the cells were destroyed after the Chakra Pathway System was severed.

Moreover, this was one of the main reasons why Kakuzu died.

Remember, the FRS attacks the body itself on a cellular level. One of its main functions, as we all know, was to sever the Chakra Pathway System, disabling Kakuzu's use of Ninjutsu.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 16, 2011)

@Amari

Dude, do you read the manga? Did you see that Rasenshuriken literally completely eradicated Human Realm? It's clear that the RS has advanced to the point where it completely destroys human cells. 

@people saying Percy rapes

Care to explain why? Percy isn't that fast, with only superhuman speed, and only has hypersonic reactions and super strength. All you have to do is hit his weak spot to kill him. Hell, even Sasuke could kill him by using Amaterasu to completely consume Percy.


----------



## crimsonshade (Apr 17, 2011)

*sigh*

1)achilles's curse
2)no knowledge (no aiming specifically for weak spot)
3)percy fights with greek gods/titans on a regular basis and wins!!
4)ridiculous durability (even before immortality curse)
5)possibly massively hypersonic to relativistic reaction speed


strong is the FRS wank in this thread.  FRS is beast but as soon as it comes into contact with any piece of percy, it will bounce off.  as soon as it expands, it will bounce off.

Link removed
Link removed

i'm surprised unknown hasn't shown up...


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

1) Achilles Curse won't save him from a barrage of needles to his weak spot. RS has cut through slabs of rock with ease.

2) An RS to the front will still kill. 

3) Who cares. Those gods didn't seem very impressive in the first place. I mean, they were holding back. They could have easily turned Percy into mouse anytime they wanted, but PIS stopped that.

4) Percy before the Achilles Curse isn't so durable that a RS won't cut him in half.

5) So Percy sees it coming. So what. He can't run away fast enough to avoid it. Like I said earlier, Percy has superhuman speed at best. Achilles Curse only raises speed and reflexes only.

What you guys don't understand about the RS is that the moment it comes into contact with Percy, it will explode into a dome of needles that will attack Percy from every direction. While most of the needles will bounce off, some needles will hit Percy right in his weak spot, killing him.

Also, RS will not just bounce off Percy. It is extremely volatile and explodes on contact. Once the dome envelops Percy, it's over.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

you are seriously over estimating Frs. Firstly, even if you say "oh Percy can't dodge it or blah blah!" we go by simple obd logic, where he has mountain durability, and impressive feats with achelies curse. So taking that into consideration, we will go by simple logic; unless Naruto has begins level or sdk level hax, his attack will bounce off due to achelies curse tanking attacks stronger than frs. Furthermore.. Needles? Really? It's just chakra infused with wind chakra. Not needles. And the attack literally will bounce off, despite what you may think. That's what the curse does, things simply bounce off. Your grasping. Has Naruto ever fight gods like Hyperion and reacted/pretty much eat them? No. Stop now, your fooling yourself thinking Percy is slow


----------



## Amari (Apr 17, 2011)

> Dude, do you read the manga?


Yes.


> Did you see that Rasenshuriken literally completely eradicated Human Realm?


Which left a head.

Mind you, the FRS created an explosion, which is one of the main factors contributing to the Human Path only having a head (or at least, some of it).

However, there is no proof which suggests that all of the cells were completely eradicated to begin with.


> It's clear that the RS has advanced to the point where it completely destroys human cells.


While Naruto is in Sage Mode, and even then, it's highly unlikely that the FRS itself can destroy all the human cells in one's body.

Mind you, the FRS started slicing Human Path's midsection.

If the FRS continued to slice through Human Path's midsection, do you honestly believe that all of Human Path's cells would have been eradicated?

The human body contains more than 100 trillion cells.

It's virtually impossible for the FRS to destroy all 100+ trillion cells in one's body by only slicing through one's midsection.

The explosion was the main factor which contributed to the majority of Human Path's cells being eradicated.

However, there is no proof which suggests that ALL of his cells were completely eradicated.

If so, then provide a Scan.

You are severly overestimating the main factors of the FRS, as well as the main abilities and the results the FRS can essentially cause to the human body at hand.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 17, 2011)

naupo win cause the rraseingan shuriken deestroies on the molekular levalllll!!!!


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

Dude, you guys need to relook the scan on the front page. Turn the page of the second scan, and Tsunade explains that when the Rasenshuriken explodes, it divides into into tiny wind blades that slice into all of the human cells. In Sage Mode, the needles would logically get stronger to the point that it would completely destroy the cell.

Quit thinking that the RS is just a big shuriken. It's not. 

Really, the RS won't just bounce off. It's extremely volatile and explodes the moment in hits something. So when the RS explodes in a dome, all of the needles will attack Percy in all directions and hit his weak spot. 

Also, Percy's weak spot isn't some super tiny spot on the human body. It's large enough that the needles would probably hit it. 

Finally, to the guy who says RS will just bounce off, that's like saying if I drop a nuke on Percy, it will just bounce off. 

You guys, go the front page, check the scans I posted, go to the second one and turn the page. You'll see why the RS will kill Percy.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

I think you completely misunderstand what FRS is. It's like a billion wind needles who each have an effect of being as strong as well... A needle. Invulnerability lets you laugh it off.
Of course, wind chakra needles should in theory cut through very hard substances but naruto only has two feats on that front, and that is normal cells and tree leaves.

So anyone harder than that has nothing to fret.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

Thing is, Percy is invulnerable except i. His weak spot. However, RS is specifically geared to defeating that. You see, RS needles attack from ALL directions. That includes his weak spot. Also, RS has casually cut through massive slabs of rock, as shown in the scan I posted on the front page.


----------



## Amari (Apr 17, 2011)

> Dude, you guys need to relook the scan on the front page. Turn the page of the second scan, and Tsunade explains that when the Rasenshuriken explodes, it divides into into tiny wind blades that slice into all of the human cells. In Sage Mode, the needles would logically get stronger to the point that it would completely destroy the cell.


I've proven this claim wrong already.

First of all, the FRS only contains billions of wind blades which attacks the body on a cellular level.

Secondly, one of the main factors of the FRS is to sever the entire Chakra Pathway System.

Although this is true, this claim holds no relevance to all of the cells being completely eradicated, as soon as the entire Chakra Pathway System is severed.

Moreover, Tsunade couldn't fully grasp the full concept of the internal structure of the human body at hand.

As I've explained before, the human body contains over 100 trillion cells.

The FRS only contains billions of wind blades.

The chances of the FRS destroying every single cell within one's body, even after an explosion isn't likely.



> Quit thinking that the RS is just a big shuriken. It's not.


What the hell are you talking about?


> Really, the RS won't just bounce off.


Yes. It will.


> It's extremely volatile and explodes the moment in hits something. So when the RS explodes in a dome, all of the needles will attack Percy in all directions and hit his weak spot.


Percy=Mountain+ level durability.

FRS ain't doing shit to him.


> Also, Percy's weak spot isn't some super tiny spot on the human body. It's large enough that the needles would probably hit it.


Naruto won't know Percy's weak spot.

He has no knowledge on Percy.


> Finally, to the guy who says RS will just bounce off, that's like saying if I drop a nuke on Percy, it will just bounce off.


You obviously haven't been paying attention throughout the entire thread.

Percy=Mountain+ level durability.

Nukes devestates much more landmass than 1 or 2 mountains.


> You guys, go the front page, check the scans I posted, go to the second one and turn the page. You'll see why the RS will kill Percy.


Ha. No.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

Dude, Naruto won't need to know Percy's weak spot. As I've said countless times, RS attacks from ALL directions. I like how you ignore that. 

Also, RS won't just bounce off. In all of Naruto's fights, the RS has always exploded the moment it comes into contact with somebody. So when RS hits Percy, it'll explode.

Do I care how many cells there are in the human body? We use feats here, man. And RS defenitely hit Human Realm where Percy's weak spot is. 

And your claim if cutting the Chakra system is complete bullshit. You don't need to destroy Percy's weak spot, you just need to damage it. And cutting the chakra system will definitely damage it. Lastly, we're using Sage Naruto. I like how you ignore the fact that sage chakra enhances ninjutsu, so it's only logical that Sage Chakra would make RS so strong it completely destroys cells.


----------



## Amari (Apr 17, 2011)

> Dude, Naruto won't need to know Percy's weak spot. As I've said countless times, RS attacks from ALL directions. I like how you ignore that.


I never claimed that the FRS doesn't attack from all directions.

Besides, your claim isn't remotely true.

The FRS itself only attacks the body from 1 direction, but the explosion itself attacks the body from all directions. Notice, if you will, how I'm referring to the exterior Point of View of one's body.


> Also, RS won't just bounce off. In all of Naruto's fights, the RS has always exploded the moment it comes into contact with somebody. So when RS hits Percy, it'll explode.


FRS ain't doing shit to Percy.


> Do I care how many cells there are in the human body? We use feats here, man. And RS defenitely hit Human Realm where Percy's weak spot is.


FRS ain't doing shit to Percy.


> And your claim if cutting the Chakra system is complete bullshit.


Care to explain?


> You don't need to destroy Percy's weak spot, you just need to damage it. And cutting the chakra system will definitely damage it.


Percy doesn't even have a chakra system.

The Chakra Pathway System is to ninjas as the Blood Vessels are to regular beings.

Percy's body contains Blood Vessels, not the Chakra Pathway System itself.

Though the FRS effects the same way nonetheless, the FRS ain't doing shit to Percy.


> Lastly, we're using Sage Naruto.


DUR.


> I like how you ignore the fact that sage chakra enhances ninjutsu, so it's only logical that Sage Chakra would make RS so strong it completely destroys cells.


I like how you ignore the fact that Percy has _*MOUNTAIN+ LEVEL DURABILITY.*_

FRS ain't doing shit to Percy.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't care about Mountain level durability. That's Percy's entire body. However, how durable is Percy's weak spot? It's only human level durability and can be cut with a kitchen knife. 

Also, what you're ignoring about the RS is that when it  comes into contact with Percy, it'll encase him in a dome.

Are you saying that Percy won't be encased in a dome? Cause if you are, then you are dead wrong. RS has exploded in a dome everytime it hit something.

Basically, Percy dies in the dome because the needles attack from all directions, including his weak spot.


----------



## Amari (Apr 17, 2011)

Well since I can't get through to the kid and his retardation, I guess I have one thing to say:

Percy>>>>>>>>>Your bullshit.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just realized this, and correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the standard location the Hyperbolic Time Chamber, where there's no nature? How does Naruto even go into Sage Mode to use multiple Rasenshurikens? Didn't just using one when he was outside of that mode screw him over bad? Doesn't the Rasenshuriken first need to penetrate, as seen during the Pein fight were a few were deflected and went off without detonating? How would he know the exact specifications of Percy's curse? So many questions, I hope you can answer them, good sir.


----------



## Amari (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, the make the fight end quickly, Percy blitzes.


----------



## Exertim (Apr 17, 2011)

How the fuck is this thread still going on?


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 17, 2011)

Because the FRS wank is strong


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 17, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I've just realized this, and correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the standard location the Hyperbolic Time Chamber, where there's no nature? How does Naruto even go into Sage Mode to use multiple Rasenshurikens? Didn't just using one when he was outside of that mode screw him over bad? Doesn't the Rasenshuriken first need to penetrate, as seen during the Pein fight were a few were deflected and went off without detonating? How would he know the exact specifications of Percy's curse? So many questions, I hope you can answer them, good sir.



 What is so hard for you people to understand that when FRS explodes it hits EVERY part of the body. It wouldn't matter if Naruto knew were Percy's weakness is, FRS will hits it attacks every part of his body insuring that no matter where he's hit his weakpoint is still affected.

As for Sage mode IIRC Fukasaku basically described Sage mode like the force. No matter where you go Nature is still there (IE; the Water in the sink in the Kitchen, the ground used in the HTC, doesn't matter, it's Everywhere.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> What is so hard for you people to understand that when FRS explodes it hits EVERY part of the body. It wouldn't matter if Naruto knew were Percy's weakness is, FRS will hits it attacks every part of his body insuring that no matter where he's hit his weakpoint is still affected.
> 
> As for Sage mode IIRC Fukasaku basically described Sage mode like the force. No matter where you go Nature is still there (IE; the Water in the sink in the Kitchen, the ground used in the HTC, doesn't matter, it's Everywhere.



If Pein could redirect one without detonating it, what makes you think that the Achilles armor can't? Especially since he was getting pounded by Kratos and surviving.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Wankers, wankers everywhere


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Wankers, wankers everywhere


and not a dredge of sense to drink


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Still don't see how the achelies curse doesn't just bounce the attack off, much less Percy just dodging it. Don't forget he can summon water from anywhere, so what's stopping him from summoning water from wherever they may be, and fucking Naruto up 

Edit: now that I remember, there right by the freaking ocean. Percy raises his hands, personal hurricane and it's gg Naruto before he can do anything


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Percy could just kick FRS right back at naruto though


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

^ that would be a site to see


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

Percy can't just kick the FRS away. The FRS has cut through slabs of rock casually. Also, how many times do I have to say this. THE FRS DETONATES ON CONTACT. Percy touches the FRS and it detonates. It won't bounce off because the FRS isn't a physical object like a bullet or sword. It's a bunch of dense chakra that can cut through mountains easily through powerscaling. 

Sage Jiraiya's Super Rasengan can hollow mountains. 
FRS>Sage Jiraiya's Super Rasengan
FRS can cut through mountains. 

And Naruto doesn't even need to use FRS to kill Percy because he has another weapon to kill Percy called:

FROG SONG

Yes, Percy has absolutely no defense against Frog Song. He hears it and he's paralyzed. 

Now, it's pretty obvious Naruto beats Percy because he has the combination of FRS AND Frog Song.

It's funny how no one cares about Aang.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

You don't wanna bring the Avatar, properly speed scaled, on a fight against a Jinkurichi.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

... what is this?  do you honestly think this can happen? Do you _honestly_ thinkthat just because that Frs is a dense amount of chakra it can't bounce off? You think a song will work on him? Do you know who Percy Jackson is? Do you know mountain busting for Frs is silly wanking and you should feel like a movie codec troll/poster? Do you realize that Naruto, in no way can move faster than Percy? Despite what you think? The man has fought titans and gods and LIVED! You honestly think Naruto can harm someone like that with Frs? Your on some no limits fallacy. And your wanking as hard as dbz wankers. All of your proof has been debunked countless times. I can't see Naruto hurting Percy, even with Frs. And you'd haft to be Kronos to make Percy stop: Percy fought against a casual time stop from Kronos. KRONOS, titan and lord of TIME. Your being stupid.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

It's funny how the dude above completely ignored Frog Song.

NEWSFLASH: The Gods in Percy Jackson suck. Hard. They were even holding back against Percy since they didn't just turn him into a frog.

Percy isn't invincible. Hell, even Pikachu can beat him.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

FRS could barely cut a path through konoha, let alone a mountain.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> It's funny how the dude above completely ignored Frog Song.
> 
> NEWSFLASH: The Gods in Percy Jackson suck. Hard. They were even holding back against Percy since they didn't just turn him into a frog.
> 
> Percy isn't invincible. Hell, even Pikachu can beat him.


Pikachu can beat Naruto too. What's your point?


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

Why are all of you guys ignoring Frog Song? How many times do I have to say this? FRS+Frog Song gives Naruto the ability to completely rape Percy.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Lets put it this way. Percy would have a better chance beating pikachu than naruto. Naruto would get absolutely charred, a human meat stick. Percy could tank quite a few Bolts before he would even fall: he tanked a Lightning strike caused from Thaila's Spear.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Why are all of you guys ignoring Frog Song? How many times do I have to say this? FRS+Frog Song gives Naruto the ability to completely rape Percy.



Because Percy has enough will power to even move a centimeter when Kronos froze time on him: plus there basically fighting near the ocean, and he doesn't need to move to call up a personal hurricane. Even going by the massive wanking you call Frs owning Percy, Percy has a plethora of ways to rid himself of the nuisance that is Naruto and anything he can throw at him.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

Willpower won't break you free from Frog Song, as Frog Song paralyzes the body and the mind.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh wait, Aang doesn't have chakra to the head, I guess he just proceeds to drop him on a volcano.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Willpower won't break you free from Frog Song, as Frog Song paralyzes the body and the mind.



There is nothing in the OP that says Ma and Pa are with Naruto.

Please learn how to read.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> Willpower won't break you free from Frog Song, as Frog Song paralyzes the body and the mind.



Nvm the proof; I remember now. 

Also, I would say Kronos has better time and freezing capabilities than a frog song. Remember if there wasn't PIS and CIS, then The would would end in percy jackson and the Olympians


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Frogs haven't been allowed in this thread, now have they? 
...
Obviously someone doesn't about know Pikachu's mad horn aiming skillz


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

It's been stated in the Third Databook, pg. 302-303, that it paralyzes both body and mind.

Also, FRS can cut through mountains through powerscaling, as shown in my last two posts. I can just as easily call your Percy Jackson magically deflecting FRS wanking too. Also, you guys keep on ignoring how FRS explodes on contact in each of its appearances. Even if Percy deflects it, it will explode, making deflecting it useless.

Also, how is saying the FRS explodes on contact wank? Everything I've said in this thread is true. You guys need to reread all the times the FRS has appeared.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> It's been stated in the Third Databook, pg. 302-303, that it paralyzes both body and mind.
> 
> Also, FRS can cut through mountains through powerscaling, as shown in my last two posts. I can just as easily call your Percy Jackson magically deflecting FRS wanking too. Also, you guys keep on ignoring how FRS explodes on contact in each of its appearances. Even if Percy deflects it, it will explode, making deflecting it useless.
> 
> Also, how is saying the FRS explodes on contact wank? Everything I've said in this thread is true. You guys need to reread all the times the FRS has appeared.


...................
There are just some people i really want to see get shunted. For everyone else, there's a kick to the face. However, I really don't want to waste my first neg on him..hmm decisions decisions


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

this thread is now about frogs


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

We arent ignoring how it explodes. We know its going to be useless. Theres a difference, and we arent wanking, were going by _logical_ Power scaling and using whats been shown. Naruto and FRS mountain busting by powerscaling is like saying Negi Springfield will be able to absorb planet busting attacks easily with his skills. FRS is no were near mountain busting, even with power scaling.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> It's funny how the dude above completely ignored Frog Song.


were let me give you a news update the frog song is a sound based attack, which surprise surprise moves at the speed of sound, percy has avoided a hundred musket point blank , and this is only one feat, in the underworld, with no water except the river Styx



> NEWSFLASH: The Gods in Percy Jackson suck. Hard. They were even holding back against Percy since they didn't just turn him into a frog.


I doubt Kronos, Atlas, or Hyperion were ever holding back since they wanted to kill him especially Kronos in the last fight in T.L.O. (the last Olympian)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Froghopper is not amused by your bullshit


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Pixadus seems to be also very unamused


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 17, 2011)

You guys are ignoring about what happens WHEN it explodes. The FRS explodes into a dome of billions of wind blades that cut every single cell in the human body in all directions. While Percy will shrug most of them off, some of the blades will hit Percy's weak spot and kill him. And I like how you call it wank when that is canonically what happens. 

Now go ahead and neg me for explaining the mechanics of the FRS.

Also, mountain level durability is irrelevant. What matters is how durable Percy's weak spot is. And Percy's weak spot is about as durable as a regular human body. As in weak enough to be cut by my kitchen knife.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> You guys are ignoring about what happens WHEN it explodes. The FRS explodes into a dome of billions of wind blades that cut every single cell in the human body in all directions. While Percy will shrug most of them off, some of the blades will hit Percy's weak spot and kill him. And I like how you call it wank when that is canonically what happens.
> 
> Now go ahead and neg me for explaining the mechanics of the FRS.



someone already said it doesnt hit every cell, and its moreso it hits the chakra lines in the body connected to them.


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Pixadus seems to be also very unamused



Still not amused.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 17, 2011)

Chocolate Donut said:


> You guys are ignoring about what happens WHEN it explodes. The FRS explodes into a dome of billions of wind blades that cut every single cell in the human body in all directions. While Percy will shrug most of them off, some of the blades will hit Percy's weak spot and kill him. And I like how you call it wank when that is canonically what happens.
> 
> Now go ahead and neg me for explaining the mechanics of the FRS.
> 
> Also, mountain level durability is irrelevant. What matters is how durable Percy's weak spot is. And Percy's weak spot is about as durable as a regular human body. As in weak enough to be cut by my kitchen knife.


that is fine and dandy except you know percy has relativistic reactions and is at least hypersonic at base, he will rip the opponents head off before they can react



Dariustwinblade said:


> Wtf Percy is Slow!
> 
> The kid fought with the titan of "Light" Hyperion and beat him. Blocked a" ray of light with his sword" how the fuck is he slow.


the thread should really had ended here


----------



## crimsonshade (Apr 17, 2011)

should we start the +1?  it's pointless to argue anymore since both sides keep repeating the same arguments.

"IT EXPLODES INTO A DOME OF BILLION BLADES"
"it bounces off"
"IT WON'T BOUNCE OFF....(repeat argument one)
"yes it will, achille's curse"

rinse and repeat


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Bullfrog is laughing. Naruto arguments are invalid  


and to the guy above me, thread ends with your post. Percy is not as slow as people think.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

*AM I DOING IT RITE U GAIZ?!?!*


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

> You Must Spread some rep around before giving it to banhammer again



 This is now the epic frog thread as Ban has dictated


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Still not amused.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 17, 2011)




----------

